# Les mille de Dentellière !!!



## Gévy

Toutes mes félicitations, Dentellière,
pour ces mille messages 
finement brodés


Bravo et merci pour tous ces apports si gentiment fournis.

Gévy
​


----------



## swift

¡Gévy!  No se vale. Yo quería abrir el hilo. 

Je me demande qui se cache derrière toute cette dentelle... Mais surtout, je suis content qu'elle soit parmi nous parce qu'elle nous éclaire.

Mille ... !

Bises,


José

P.S. Al final sí aprendiste a editar tus mensajes, ¿cierto?


----------



## Calambur

Hola, Dentellière:

*¡Felicitaciones por tus primeros mil posts!*

Quiero decirte que es un gusto leer tus comentarios -siempre concisos y claros-, y que siempre me enseñás algo.

Y como toda ocasión es buena, propongo un brindis... (confío en que la picada y el champán no alcanzarán).


----------



## Dentellière

Merci beaucoup!! C´est très gentil de votre part. J´aime bien appartenir a la troupe WR

J´ai bien aimé les cadeaux !

Je vous embrasse très fort.

(je continue en espagnol..)


----------



## Dentellière

Muchas gracias queridos amigos de WR.

Ustedes son amabilísimos. Es una lástima que no tenga más tiempo de participar, pero cada vez que lo hago, es un gusto.

Gracias por lo que me dicen, por los encajes, por la picada y el champagne.

¡Un abrazo fuerte!


----------



## Peterdg

¡¡¡Felicidades!!! y/et Félicitations!  

Siempre aportas alguna observación práctica a los temas. 

Peter


----------



## XiaoRoel

Felicidades.


----------



## Dentellière

XiaoRoel said:


> Felicidades.


 

¡Gracias GENIO!


----------



## miguel89

¡Felicitaciones! Brindo por muchos miles más.

Un abrazo,
Miguel


----------



## Paquita

Con retraso, muchas felicidades Dentellière, por tu aportes siempre atinados.

Has tejido más de mil mensajes para desembrollar hilos enmarañados....

Un beso

Paquita


----------



## Elle Paris

Bravo from the new gal


----------



## Nanon

¡Felicidades! Que sean muchísimos más.
Mil ...


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Comme les dentillières de Bruges... oui, oui !

Bises.

http://www.google.es/imgres?imgurl=http://christiane.bleublog.lematin.ch/photos/02/02/289377290.jpg&imgrefurl=http://christiane.bleublog.lematin.ch/archive/2009/03/23/dentelle-bruges.html&usg=__BkwSZEXKmlKrT2zdUBRuNuOdqhM=&h=848&w=600&sz=155&hl=es&start=18&zoom=1&tbnid=Dpkk7lTjnKHjNM:&tbnh=135&tbnw=96&prev=/images%3Fq%3Ddentelli%25C3%25A8res%2Bde%2Bbruges%26um%3D1%26hl%3Des%26sa%3DN%26rlz%3D1T4ADFA_esMX396MX396%26biw%3D1030%26bih%3D445%26tbs%3Disch:10%2C776&um=1&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=236&vpy=102&dur=140&hovh=267&hovw=189&tx=72&ty=138&ei=1YONTPXXEovGsAPamITNBA&oei=vIONTIX7LI3QsAOEtdiZBA&esq=5&page=3&ndsp=10&ved=1t:429,r:6,s:18&biw=1030&bih=445


----------



## Dentellière

_Thanks !_
_¡Gracias!_
_Merci !_


----------

